# 91 D21 pickup transmission/transfer case separation



## 91hardbodie (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a bearing go out on the transmission drive shaft inside the bell housing, and now i cant get the transfer case and transmission split apart. I have the unit out and on the floor, and the transmission will come out about 2 inches and hangs up. I've lifted up on the transmission and pulled and pulled, but i'm afraid to damage anything. Do i just keep liffing and pulling? or is there another trick? I have disconnected the transfer case shifter and all the bolts that the book says to.
also its a 4 cylinder/ 5 speed manual


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a lot tougher, IMO, to separate the two on the floor than it is to remove the transfer case with transmission still bolted to the engine. Transfer case should just pull off the back of the transmission once you have all of the transfer case mounting bolts removed. You may have to do some wiggling and pull harder on the transfer case, or use a couple of big pry bars to "rock" the transfer case back and forth.


----------

